

Flaw found that affects every Windows machine - damncabbage
http://www.itnews.com.au/News/246535,flaw-found-that-affects-every-windows-machine.aspx

======
damncabbage
Temporarily plug the security hole (courtesy of Microsoft Support):

<http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2501696>

~~~
kenjackson
Fix it for me tool is just great. Sure, a real patch would be better, but
being able to quickly (and w/o lots of tinkering) be able to apply and undo
workarounds is extremely nice.

It certainly makes the being the "IT guy" for a lot of family/friend machines
a LOT easier.

------
rabidsnail
With the disappearance of milw0rm.com I don't know where to find exploit code
anymore, and the MS security advisory is predictably lacking depth. It looks
like it's a way to get an image interpreted as javascript, but it'd be nice to
know how it's actually done.

------
Shorel
FYI: Opera is totally safe about this issue.

------
greenyoda
As far as I know, only Internet Explorer handles MHTML files, so if you use a
different browser, this problem shouldn't affect you. Firefox, for example,
treats them as text files.

------
whalesalad
Oh, funny. I thought the flaw would have been that they're running Windows.

 _flamesuit on, ready for downvotes_

~~~
younata
I used to suffer from this. I still do, only to a lesser extent. My parents
suffer from this horribly.

University taught me that, when 95% of the people you know use windows (and
constantly try to get you to use windows, might I add), having this windows-
hating syndrome just means you're not going to have any friends.

So, while I'm not a fan of windows, and I won't use windows, I don't make
snide comments about windows being completely inferior to my choice.

~~~
raganwald
While I don't condone the comment, let's be fair: This person didn't say that
Windows was inferior to his choice, he merely implied that Windows was so
badly broken that to run it at all is to be vulnerable.

While such a comment isn't particularly constructive in this context, it is
different in tone from saying that it's inferior to some choice he has made.
For all we know, the person making the comment is required by his job to use
Windows and is expressing frustration as a user.

~~~
statictype
I think he said it as a joke. Possibly sarcastically alluding to the standard
quips made at Microsoft's expense.

So, in other words, I don't really think the poster implied _anything_ at all
in his comment. He was downvoted for cracking bad jokes on HN, not for making
a poor argument.

